# Wigan air raid tunnels



## grimreaper (Feb 13, 2008)

visted just before xmas. i was hoping for them to be simelar in size to the ones in stckport but they are tiny and are full of mud so sadly i only took 1 picture


----------



## King Al (Feb 13, 2008)

grimreaper said:


> visted just before xmas. i was hoping for them to be simelar in size to the ones in stckport but they are tiny and are full of mud so sadly i only took 1 picture



never mind "best laid plans of mice and men...". at least its a nice pic


----------

